# Monday Edition!



## sawhorseray (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 7, 2020)

But wait, there's more!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 7, 2020)

Those are great Ray! I love the one with the round about...ran into my first one a few years ago...my phone giving directions didn't know how to navigate it either!

Ryan


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 7, 2020)

Thanks for the laughs..... The one about the pastor really had me laughing.MY father in law is a Pentecostal preacher.  When he gets on a roll you give up on getting to Sunday lunch anytime soon.
Jim


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 7, 2020)

All funny, 2 batches today, great and thanks.  Excellent start to the week.


----------



## goldendogs (Dec 7, 2020)

Man,  these are some of the best ever, keep em coming Ray


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Dec 7, 2020)

Ever have a smokers cough shot?






A couple to add...


----------



## Hank R (Dec 14, 2020)




----------

